
Are Influencers Responsible for the Behavior of Their Followers? - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/04/style/tiktok-lgbt-harassment-donelij.html
======
emteycz
Let me pick an extreme - is Hitler responsible for the behavior of his
followers? What is different from YouTube personalities?

